# UPDATE...Lori Ann is extremely ill



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Everyone,I received a short e-mail last night from Lori Ann. She has just been released from the hospital AGAIN, after a two week stay. About 8 weeks ago, she had a hysterectomy with a lot of complications. She also discovered a while back that she has Celiac Sprue. She is still having problems, but I don't know exactly what they are. As of last night, she said she was waiting for an emergency appointment with a GI Specialist in Halifax, and would leave immediately as soon as she heard from the Doctor. She did not go into detail as to exactly what is wrong---I don't think she even knows. She told me she has lost even more weight and is extremely thin and very weak. I have sent an e-mail to her in the hopes that her husband or daughter will keep me informed. I am very worried. If I hear more, I will let everyone know.Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.**************************************************Get Well, Lori Ann. And remember, we are all here thinking of you. I send my love.  Karen


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Get well soon LoriAnn,I will be thinking of you!  Mio


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Dear Lori Ann,You are in my thoughts and I am so hopeful that they will be able to find out what the problem is and successfully treat it. You have been through so much; it is TIME for a SUCCESS!!Love,calida


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Feisty, thanks for letting us know. LoriAnn, I hope you will be feeling better soon, and that the doctors can help you out a lot


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Lori Ann, Good thoughts and prayers for you and your family. Hang in there.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

More good vibes on the way...Hang tough!


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Dear LoriAnn, My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Lori Ann  Sending all my positive vibes your way and hoping for a speedy recovery,Clair


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi everyone, thank you so much for your support, I can't tell you how much it meant to me the other day, when Karen sent me the link. It gave me a badly needed boost. In the midst of all this my grandchildren were abducted by the youngest ones father. And for the past few weeks I feel like I have been in some dimension of hell. He was court ordered to return them by noon tomorrow, and just before court I got the call to be at the hospital in the city by 10am tomorrow. So if any of you see this tonight or tomorrow, please pray for me. I just pray they will stop arguing and decide whats worng so they can finially put together a treatment and with it some hope. Its devastating to lay in a hospital bed, feeling at deaths door, having the doc's stand around the bed and argue like you aren't even there. I don't even care if I am terminal anymore, I just want to see a possible end to all this ####, regardless of what that is.Again, thank you so much, and thank you Karen, for being such a dear friend.Lori


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Good luck tomorrow, Lori Ann. I'm sending you my best.((((((((















))))))))And I hope Rose gets the girls back without any further problems. This is for them(((((((((





















))))))))))


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Lori Ann, best wishes for tomorrow. I hope and pray that you start to feel better soon.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Keep hanging in there!


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

I just now saw this post-wanted to say I will pray for you,Lori-Ann 







 Things have GOT to get better!!!!!!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time of things LoriAnn


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Here is the latest news from Lori Ann: The doc seemed to know his stuff, he said he trusted the doctors here but……he wants to start over from scratch, redo all the tests and see them with his own eyes (doesn’t sound like trust to me). He told me to go off the diet and he is doing a gastroscope on the 5th, he wants his own pathologist to check the results. He is scheduling an MRI and an EMU (I think that’s what he said). He adjusted my medications (the ones he told my GP to try last week) and gave me much better instructions on how to take them. He was a bit gagged that with all the docs I had seen, all they ever gave me was morphine, which he said will only aggravate my problem (that much I know is true). I feel very discouraged that I have to start all over, as my GP said I wouldn’t have to do the testing all over again. (Shows just how much he knows). I came off the diet yesterday and had the worst attack yet this afternoon, however, he guessed right with the meds, I let a Levsin dissolve under my tongue and it was 90% better in 10 minutes, so now I finally have a med to control the pain. I have gained 2 pounds in the last 2 weeks, its not much, but it’s a start, just since he adjusted the meds I feel a bit better, more human, more normal, if I dare use the word. ********************************Lori Ann also wrote that her daughter was granted custody of the girls and will go back to court in November and hopefully get permanent custody. **************************Lori Ann, Hang in there!  Karen


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

That sure is a frustrating feeling with the doctors! Good for your daughter, and just keep on keepin' on


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

LoriAnn,hope you get better soon! Good news about your daughter!  Mio


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

LoriAnn, I'm glad the Levsin is helping you, and the putting on weight is good progress. It's good to hear your daughter's news too.







Take care, and keep truckin' along


----------

